# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Надо ли примечание или добавление в квадратных скобках [духовный] таланту в человеке?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Одним из часто цитируемых, любимых и красивейших мест Бхагавад-гиты у русско- и украиноязычных преданных это "Я — талант в человеке" (Талант в людині). В пословном переводе "способность". В переводах на другие языки указаны способности и в пословных, и в литературных переводах.
И понимается этот талант, как правило, не в архаичном, евангельском таланте их притчи, поведанной Христом, а в мирском, недуховном смысле.

А в комментарии к Бг 7.8 Прабхупада не раскрывает тему таланта(способностей):

*Бг 7.8*
...Я звук в эфире и талант в человеке.
Комментарий:
Из этого стиха мы узнаём, как Господь пронизывает все сущее Своей многообразной духовной и материальной энергией. На начальном этапе духовного пути Верховного Господа познают в образе Его многообразной энергии, то есть в Его безличном аспекте. Подобно тому как присутствие бога Солнца, который является личностью, можно ощутить через его вездесущую энергию — солнечный свет, присутствие Господа, пребывающего в Его вечной обители, можно ощутить через Его энергию, которая пронизывает все творение.

Вкус — неотъемлемое свойство воды. Нам не нравится пить морскую воду, потому что в ней к чистому вкусу воды примешан вкус соли. Нас больше привлекает вода, имеющая чистый вкус, и этот вкус — энергия Верховного Господа. Имперсоналист и персоналист оба ощущают присутствие Господа в воде через ее вкус, но персоналист при этом прославляет Господа за то, что Он, милостиво дав человеку эту вкусную воду, позволил ему утолять жажду.

Так оба они ощущают присутствие Господа. В сущности, философии персонализма и имперсонализма не противоречат друг другу. Тот, кто постиг Бога, знает, что Его личностный и безличный аспекты одновременно присутствуют во всем сущем и что в этом нет никакого противоречия. Основываясь на этом понимании, Господь Чайтанья дал людям возвышенную философию ачинтья-бхеда- и абхеда- таттвы, одновременного единства и различия.

Солнечный и лунный свет — это тоже энергия Господа, поскольку их изначальным источником является брахмаджьоти, безличное сияние Господа. А пранава, или омкара, трансцендентный звук, с которого начинается каждый ведический гимн, является формой обращения к Верховному Господу.

Имперсоналисты боятся обращаться к Господу Кришне, называя Его одним из Его бесчисленных имен, и потому предпочитают произносить ом. Но они не понимают, что омкара — это звуковое воплощение Кришны. Сознание Кришны вмещает в себя все, и тот, кто постиг науку сознания Кришны, необычайно удачлив. Люди, не знающие Кришну, находятся во власти иллюзии; поэтому обрести знание о Кришне — значит получить освобождение, а забыть Кришну — значит обречь себя на рабство в материальном мире.

*Bg 7.8*
... paurusam — ability; nrishu — in men.

... *I am the sound in ether and ability in man.*

_Purport:_
This verse explains how the Lord is all-pervasive by His diverse material and spiritual energies. The Supreme Lord can be preliminarily perceived by His different energies, and in this way He is realized impersonally. As the demigod in the sun is a person and is perceived by his all-pervading energy, the sunshine, so the Lord, although in His eternal abode, is perceived by His all-pervading diffusive energies. The taste of water is the active principle of water.

No one likes to drink sea water, because the pure taste of water is mixed with salt. Attraction for water depends on the purity of the taste, and this pure taste is one of the energies of the Lord. The impersonalist perceives the presence of the Lord in water by its taste, and the personalist also glories the Lord for His kindly supplying tasty water to quench man’s thirst. That is the way of perceiving the Supreme. Practically speaking, there is no convict between personalism and impersonalism.

One who knows God knows that the impersonal conception and personal conception are simultaneously present in everything and that there is no contradiction. Therefore Lord Caitanya established His sublime doctrine: acintya bheda- and abheda-tattva – simultaneous oneness and difference.

The light of the sun and the moon is also originally emanating from the brahma-jyotir, which is the impersonal effulgence of the Lord. And pranava, or the om-kara transcendental sound in the beginning of every Vedic hymn, addresses the Supreme Lord. Because the impersonalists are very much afraid of addressing the Supreme Lord Krishna by His innumerable names, they prefer to vibrate the transcendental sound om-kara.

But they do not realize that om-kara is the sound representation of Krishna. The jurisdiction of Krishna consciousness extends everywhere, and one who knows Krishna consciousness is blessed. Those who do not know K???a are in illusion, and so knowledge of Krishna is liberation, and ignorance of Him is bondage.

***

Еще есть лекция по Бг 7.8 Шрилы Прабхупады:

А также паурушам нришу. Паурушам. Занимаясь деятельностью в этом материальном мире, вы встречаетесь с множеством людей. Есть много очень больших людей: крупных промышленников, производителей, банкиров, больших учёных. Это  паурушам, которые достигли совершенства в материальном мире. И вместо того, чтобы завидовать им, просто подумайте: «Он достиг этого, потому что Кришна наделил его небольшой долей Своей энергии».

йад йад вибхутимат
саттвам мама теджо ‘мша-самбхавам*

/БГ 10.41/
Все те удивительные вещи, которые создал человек, паурушам, — тоже энергия Кришны. Поэтому совсем нетрудно стать сознающим Кришну.
Никаких расходов, никаких убытков. Просто занимаясь повседневной деятельностью, можно стать осознающим Кришну. Это программа:
расо ‘хам апсу каунтейа
прабхасми шаши-сурйайох,
пранавах…

/БГ 7.8/*
Если вы не можете повторять… Мы даём всем совет: «Повторяйте Харе Кришна мантру».
____________________________________
*Бг 10.41
*Пойми же, что все величественное, прекрасное и славное в этом мире порождено лишь искрой Моего великолепия.*
Комментарий:
Все величественное и прекрасное в этом мире не что иное, как частичное проявление достояний Кришны. Все, что поражает своим великолепием, следует считать достоянием Кришны.
___________________________________


***

Пособие для углубленного изучения текста Бхагавад-Гиты. Харидев Дас:

*Я являюсь...способностью (пауршам) в людях (нришу) или мужественностью (пауршам) в мужчинах (нришу)*
Пауршам - мужественность, энергичность, способность делать что-л. благодаря жизненной энергии.

***

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, Бхакти-шастры по БГ 7 глава:

Еще один интересный аспект первого стиха - Я талант в человеке. Какой талант имеется ввиду? Что такое паурушам нришу? Паурушам означает нечто присущее человеку, способность или усилие, что отличает человека от всех остальных. "Я талант в человеке" - имеется в виду способность постичь Кришну. Способность в человеке постичь Бога, а не что-то еще. Паурушам это то, что отличает человека от всех остальных. Прежде всего, способностью постичь Бога.

----------


## vijitatma das

Мне кажется, Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос, процитировав Шрилу Прабхупаду:
"Есть много очень больших людей: крупных промышленников, производителей, банкиров, больших учёных. Это паурушам, которые достигли совершенства в материальном мире. И вместо того, чтобы завидовать им, просто подумайте: «Он достиг этого, потому что Кришна наделил его небольшой долей Своей энергии»".

Т.е. сам Прабхупада вкладывал в это понятие довольно широкий смысл.

----------

